# 2005 Hoyt Xtec For Sale...



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Sellin my hoyt to upgrade everyone.. interested... click on link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-HOYT-Xtec-...hash=item320279507002&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Pictures are on the page with description.... 

Any questions? Please ask! Thanks

Alex


----------

